
Facebook wants your nudes (to fight revenge porn) - dmitrygr
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/technology/facebook-to-fight-revenge-porn-by-letting-potential-victims-upload-nudes-in-advance/
======
tree_of_item
The hashing could be done client side to avoid giving Facebook your, ahem,
personal data. Other than that it's a clever idea, but it would be need to be
done everywhere in order to be effective. What's stopping the person posting
the revenge porn from just putting it on 4chan?

~~~
dmitrygr
dd if=/dev/zero bs=1 count=1 >> image.jpg

look, ma, different hash!

~~~
qbrass
You're thinking of cryptographic hashes. Perceptual hashes don't do that.

